# Betta Newbie



## BloomiNGodsName (Jul 28, 2007)

*I was reading all the other topics *~the search isn;t working for me?~* and didn't find anything about this...I could've missed it though so sorry if it has already been answered...

I got a Betta about a wk ago...and right now he's in a 1gallon bowl with some fake plants which he loves to hide in, a lil bridge, and some aquarium gravel...

I'm wanting to put him into a 5gallon *~the tank that I'm looking @ getting might be 5 1/2 I can;t remember...~* anyways...I was wanting to give him some live plants but can't seem to find anywhere what kind of plants would do best with the Betta in a 5-5 1/2 gallon tank...any ideas? I know some multiply super fast and some slower jus don't know what the names are...

another question...my Betta gets fed Baby Shrimp and BetaMin...is there anything else you'd suggest to give him a wider variety?

I also know that they need a heater...but is there anything else that they need to be happy?

any suggesteions would be great!!! since I want my Quinten to be a happy fishie

thanks ahead of time!!!*


----------



## xFaithx (Aug 9, 2007)

Freeze dried bloodworms would be a nice change of pace, if you want to add that to the diet. It's not necessary, but you fish might enjoy it. ^^ Congrats on having the patience for the brine shrimp. XD

Plants: Amazon Sword, or even a miniature version thereof, are the best betta plants. Also Java moss and Java Fern are fantastic, they remove harmful things in the water and generally bettas find them amusing. You can find live plants at Petco; anything with leaves that might be good resting places for your betta is a great choice; not just Amazon Sword. Java moss/fern is more likely to be found on Ebay. ^^


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

BloomiNGodsName said:


> *
> I got a Betta about a wk ago...and right now he's in a 1gallon bowl with some fake plants which he loves to hide in, a lil bridge, and some aquarium gravel...
> 
> I'm wanting to put him into a 5gallon *~the tank that I'm looking @ getting might be 5 1/2 I can;t remember...~* anyways...I was wanting to give him some live plants but can't seem to find anywhere what kind of plants would do best with the Betta in a 5-5 1/2 gallon tank...any ideas? I know some multiply super fast and some slower jus don't know what the names are...
> ...


Excellent....I'm glad you are upgrading his home.  As for plants, well that depends on your lighting. Different plants need different amounts of light. If you use the light that comes with the tank (assuming one does), then you'll be dealing with low light. I recommend some Java fern, Anubias nana, and different types of Cryptocorynes. You may also like to put some Anacharis in as its a faster growing type of plant.

I don't suggest Amazon swords, since they can outgrow a 55g tank.  They aren't the best choice for small tanks.


----------



## BloomiNGodsName (Jul 28, 2007)

Faith: thanks for the suggestions...

JustOneMore20: Quinten is now in a 5 1/2 gallon tank...with his beloved bridge...I've not put in any plants as of yet except for fake 1s that is...I will definitly look into the plants you listed

Jerushiah my female Betta is in the 1gallon bowl for the time being as it has become my "hospital" tank...she's got a rip in her tail for odd reason...not sure what caused it I had put her into a 10gallon tank by herself with a lil ceramic jug thingie...and that's all besides the rocks...that was in her tank so dunno what she got he tail ripped on...so she's in the 1 gallon being nursed back to health


----------

